#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Lecture Notes on Steel Structures Design and Drawing

## faadoo-test0001

Download Lecture Notes on Steel Structures Design and Drawing This note covers the subsequent topics: Materials, making of iron and steel, types of structural steel, Mechanical properties of steel, concepts of plasticity, Yield strength, design of compression members, design of Beams, Plastic moment , design of eccentric connections with brackets, end beam connections, Web angle, Unstiffened and stiffened seated connections, design of welded plate Girders, Optimum depth, design of main section, design of end bearing, stiffness bearing and intermediate stiffness.





  Similar Threads: Design of Steel Structures Design Of Steel Structures Steel Structures Lecture Notes Design of steel structures notes MU design & drawing of steel structures semester exam previous year question paper

----------

